# Programmer - good career?



## didonko (Jul 17, 2010)

I am studying Computer Science now and I am wandering whether this is a good field... Do you know such people and how are they doing(regarding their financial status,income,etc..)?


----------



## Rationality (Jul 8, 2010)

Yes, I know such people and they do well financially. It's a good career, although it has its frustrations like any other job. An example salary is $135,000/year for a senior level position. Pay will depend on experience and location, and whether or not you're an employee or a contractor.


----------



## Inev1t4bl3 (Jul 20, 2010)

This all depends on who you are working for, and what technologies you are using. If you are in an ideal situation, then it is great. If you are working for a bonehead doing maintenance programming in something crappy like Visual Basic-- then it is terrible.

A C.S. degree from a top notch school is a way to get your foot in the door at an employer you will be happy with (Google, Ebay, Fog Creek, etc). It will only get you an interview, however. Having some real world experience is what will put you over the top.

I would spend some time working on open source projects that are similar to the kind of programming you think you will want to do. First, this allows you a sneak peak at your potential career-- to make sure you like it. Second, you will amass a portfolio of projects and references. If you do this well enough, you will not have to look for a job-- it will find you.

The best jobs are always tech companies and startups. The worst are working for companies that only maintain a small amount of internal software systems (where you are a cost center). You want to avoid those companies at all costs.

Be advised that long hours (sometimes VERY long) and stress are part of this job. If you don't want stress and long hours-- stay away from it (all of I.T. for that matter).

One final piece of advise-- realize that you will likely need to work in a metro-area for a large portion of your career. This is because you need to be around good programmers if you want to become one. Good programmers work for good companies, and they congregate around metro areas and Universities on the East and West Coasts.


----------

